# Furnace - work in progress



## Eu_citzen (Jun 26, 2017)

Not pretty, but works!

The furnace is made from fireproof brick, clay, heating elements and some other odd stuff we had laying around.

The PID (for temp. control) is en route, the temporary fix was a potentiometer, to see if it works.

I used the clay as a mortar, to bind together the bricks and seal of any gaps.

It does work, well if my old man had checked to see the clay and heating elements don't touch, it still would. :lol: (he felt he needed to do some repair work, sigh)





The inside. 2 pieces of 2000W heating elements. Good enough to melt silver.
The hole used to let the wire into the furnace will be made bigger before my next test; to make overheating less likely-



The door. Angle iron, ytong bricks, hinges all put together. Note the little "hatch" for a quick peek inside.
re-used that from the older furnace we had. 
The ytong bricks offer a low-weight alternative to the common firebrick.


----------

